

Nuclear Missile Silos 1980-2010 - libpcap
http://cryptome.org/eyeball/nuclear-silos/nuclear-silos.htm

======
abyssknight
I desperately want to buy one of the old Titan I sites. Unfortunately, they
cost about as much as a good house and are in the middle nowhere. Not to
mention, most of the cheaper sites are in dire need to be restored and
renovated before you could live/work out of them.

All of that said, if anyone wants to join forces, buy one up, and build a
nifty datacenter; let me know.

~~~
MikeCapone
Are they actually selling them? Do you have a URL to info on that?

~~~
s_baar
<http://www.missilebases.com/properties>

~~~
abyssknight
That's the URL I had on file as well. Great documentation on that site too.

------
wingo
Truly, truly disturbing. The planet is lucky, very lucky, to not have seen
these things in action.

